# Looking at a new pocket screw jig tool



## ww1234 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase a pocket screw jig and am considering the Route-a-Pocket. I've never seen this one in stores, but have been checking it out at www.routeapocket.com. It looks like it would do a great job. Hoping to hear from someone that has used one.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

i think it looks lame. not only do you have to use your router, you also have to drill the holes for the screws. whats the point?

stick with Kreg


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with mike. You might as well use a drill and a forstner bit.

There is a reason that the Kreg jig is sold more than anything else from Woodcraft. It has universal applications, and the ease at which they're done can't be duplicated with a big clunky router.

For making cabinets the kreg jig and gorilla wood glue are faster and stronger than anything else I've ever used! When it comes down to it rarely does anyone buy (or sell) their house without considering upgrading the kitchen. Cabinets are meant to be upgraded every 10 to 15 years in my opinion.

Now, if you're making nice heirloom furniture. I might use the pocket screws in limited non structural areas that would never ever be seen. Stick with mortise and tenon, and other traditional joinery. There is no reason to save 10 minutes on something you want your grandkids to own someday.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Get the Kreg*

The other obe looked like it was designed by a NASA engineer . Kreg looks much better. If you don't mind just what tripped you trigger on the other one?


----------



## ww1234 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes I see that you need to use a router with the Route-a-Pocket, but the appearance of the pockets look wonderful when compared to those made with the Kreg. Looking to hear from someone that has used one.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

WW,
Along with the others have said, sometimes there is no need to reinvent the wheel. I use a lot of pocket screws. I have two kreg jigs. I bought the original when they first came out then bought the master kit when they upgraded the original. Very few of my screw pockets ever show. If you like the other tool for that reason, I would think of another kind of joint rather than show either screw pocket. For most applications, the kreg system is far superior. I would venture to say I would have a face frame done and set aside before you had your second pocket done with the router jig. The kreg jig is one of those tools that you actually smile and look forward to using. It's actually fun.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

I have the whole kreg set, I like it. I've never heard of that other one.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

IMHO the ONLY pocket screw setup that is better than Kreg is Castle; That said, For one Castle we can buy a dozen Kregs :}:} :shifty::laughing:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

No thanks, I think I'll stick with Kreg.


----------



## Bob Wingard (Jul 23, 2007)

Besides just looking kinda silly, their advertising is misleading and slanted in favor of their product.

They talk about the debris that a KREG-style jig forces into the "joint interface". Not true .. if you glue/clamp the two pieces, as you should, there is no way any debris gets pushed into the joint.

Also, their system actually makes an inferior pocket in at least one area. The part of the pocket where the underside of the screw exerts it's pressure is created with a 3/16"r. router bit .. this leaves a curved contact surface to contact a flat surface = inferior joint. Not a BIG deal, but since they are making up some "information" on their own, it's still a point to consider.

The only advantage I see is the 10deg. angle vs 13-15deg. for most other systems, but I don't see this as anything major.

I have the KREG as well as a home made clone of the early KREG, and they have served me very well over the years .. and I go through LOTS of pocket screws. If something truly better ever came along, I'd be the first to consider it, but this thing doesn't get my attention at all.


----------



## NathanT (Sep 11, 2009)

Too bad the top looks like its permanently set the top rail to an offset angle. If they had designed it to change between flat and offset angles they could have had a loose tenon and pocket hole tool.


----------



## Peter R (Oct 14, 2009)

I bought a route-a-pocket last week after seeing it in my Woodcraft magazine. Used it for the first time a few days ago, not on a project, just fooling around. It worked great. I like the convenience of using pocket hole joints but don't like the ragged holes, and occasional flushness problems (I'm a bit insane about the appearance outside or inside). I've used the K-jig for years, thought I'd give this a try. Because the screw pocket is cut with a router bit (came with the jig) it actually looks good. I'm sure it took a little bit longer to set up - but once it was set I whizzed through. I'll post more info once I use it some more.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

ive never had a "ragged" hole like they show in the picture using my kreg jig. id imagine that was staged using a dull bit. 

im not saying the rap is a bad product, i just think it isnt an improvement over the kreg system

and also anyone else notice the 2 people that like this route a pocket thing being brand new members? join the website just to post about the RAP? coincidence? :shifty:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

THe castle jig was mentioned, unable to find on the net. Anyone have a link?
johnep


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I'm sure the (Other) pocket deal...*

costs more the Kreg still wins out. As far as the new posters go think about this. All they have done is trash the other one. Maybe they have a ax to grind with the other one.






Mike Gager said:


> ive never had a "ragged" hole like they show in the picture using my kreg jig. id imagine that was staged using a dull bit.
> 
> im not saying the rap is a bad product, i just think it isnt an improvement over the kreg system
> 
> and also anyone else notice the 2 people that like this route a pocket thing being brand new members? join the website just to post about the RAP? coincidence? :shifty:


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

johnep said:


> THe castle jig was mentioned, unable to find on the net. Anyone have a link?
> johnep


http://www.castleusa.com/TSM-11.html


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Just to be fair, Kreg also make the benchtop unit like the Castle it is called the "Foreman" Usually costs around 750 ish. Castle Does not make a small jig like the Kreg. What is better on the Castle setup is the lower angle of their pockets, you can actually use 1 1/2" screws on 3/4" material where you cant go beyond 1 1/4 with the Kreg.
STILL KREG the way to go unless money isnt a real problem :}:}:}:}


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Stick with the Kreg.
I bought the big set at a woodworking show last year and love it.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the castle link. Enjoyed looking round their site and watching the videos. However, for $8 I have a perfectly satisfactory starter Kreg. Good enough for what I need to do.
johnep


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure that I agree with the "NASA Engineer" comment after watching the Hubble Repair mission on NOVA this week....

HOWEVER .....

Can we all sing together...

M * I * C * K * E * Y

M * O * U * S * E

As for the automated Castle machine... If I could get one for $750, that would be a bargan! The ones that I saw at Sunhill were STARTING at three grand!


----------

